# fuel filter replacement



## jeroland (May 29, 2010)

I asked my mechanic to replace the fuel filter on my '87 QSW. All he succeeded in doing was to strip the crap out of it now making it impossible to remove. So now I'm stuck with a fuel filter that I have a feeling is becoming clogged. Has anyone else had this problem, and how can it be dealt with? Any ideas? Thanks


----------

